# 12dp3dt - BFN - Am I too early??



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi,

Well I gave into the pee sticks this morning - Im 12dp3dt- It was a BFN....Any glimmer of hope that this might change before Friday or is it all over

Amy xx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Amy I have heard of ladies who have tested 2 days early like yourself and went on to get a BFP on OTD so don't give up yet, just hold on until Friday and take the test again 

Good luck and try not to stress too much

J x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Amy

A negative can indeed change to a positive in just one day, never mind two!  If I was you I would put those peesticks away now and wait till Friday morning!

Wishing you lots of luck

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Amy,

have you thought about getting a blood test done, that would be accurate and put your mind at rest.

Are you using the F/R pee stick? I hope the result changes for you over the next day or two, it is possible   

Good luck

Cozy


----------

